# Plexiglass Triangle Forms



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I need to have some plexiglass triangle forms made. Does anyone know someone or a company that can make them?
I need 4 forms made each one needs to be around 30"long.
one 30 degree
one 22.5 degree
one 15 degree
one 11.25 degree
all with the centerline marked and possibly hash marks at each inch.
If anyone knows where to get something like this or have them made, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Anybody with a CNC router can make those for you.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Why don't you make them yourself plexiglass cuts with regular woodworking blades just go slow and don't let the blades protrude to far otherwise you will get splintering.


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I need the forms to be very precise and have the centerline marked. I could probably make them myself with the exclusion of marking the centerline. Because of the accuracy that I require, I would preffer to have someone with cnc capabilities or a company make them for me.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Their is a company called Acme Plastic in West Paterson NJ


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Try a Drafting supply [email protected] one of the office supply stores
tom


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I finally go a quote back for these the other day. $250, I knew they were going to be expensive, but I was thinking more like half of that, maybe just hoping. I am going to try to get some more quotes. I have tried drafting supply stores but cannot seem to find what I want.
What these are for is to layout and cut pie pieces for veneered table tops with different piece counts.
I am going to try Acme plastics and see what they say.
Thanks for all of the help so far.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I would be happy to make a quote for you if you want to PM me. This is the sort of stuff I do often.


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I dont know if anyone has had any dealing with tyskkvinna, the above post, but if you do, be careful. She left the above post saying that she was willing to make the forms for me for $120. Supposidly she made two of them, and then, she stoped communicating. I even called the geek squad, were she was going to make them, and spoke with her. She said that she would make them, that was a month and a half ago. I cannot get her to respond to any of my e-mails and I really shouldnt have to pester her for them. I now have a client that wants a box, that I need one of the forms for. I hate to air my dirty laundry in public, but this really has me angry. So just be careful. I am not sure if she wanted me to pay up front and backed off when she found out that I would pay when she gave me the cost of shipping, after they were done. I dont know what the deal is, but just be careful.


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

Try this site out. http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/749. I had them quote me some parts a while back, I dont remember the price other than it seemed reasonable.


----------



## andysden (Oct 12, 2011)

check with david bethume he is a LJ at [email protected] I think he could help you out Andy


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Look on www.schurchwoodwork.com under tools and supplies and you will find acrylic Triangle in the sized you are looking for, they use them for making radial matches in veneering. Also you may check Joe Wood Worker on the web as well he selling veneering tools also. 
Here they are listed below. $64.00

T205. 3 Radial templates 10x, 12x, 16x
Cast acrylic templates used for marking out and cutting veneer radial 'sunburst' patterns for round, oval or half-round designs.
Product Info & Purchasing


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all very much for the help. I believe that I have my issue solved. I meet with the Laser guy tonight to look at the prototype. I appreciate everyone's help. I checked out most everything, and for what I want, the guy that I have doing the work is my best option. 
Thanks again.


----------

